# bienvenue à / sur / dans / en / chez - préposition



## Gayane20

Salut!

Est-ce que vous pourriez me dire, quelle préposition on utilise dans le cas suivant: "Bienvenue sur / dans nos cours de français" dans le contexte des cours sur le net?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Beauceron-puppy

Bienvenue à Emilie dans notre cours de français 
 Bienvenue à tous dans notre cours de français
Bienvenue dans notre cours de français
Bienvenue sur mon blog

Mais c'est compliqué, l'article peut changer pour n'importe quelle raison..je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il y ait une vraie règle
C'est au feeling...

BP


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai toujours utilisé « Bienvenue à la classe de M. Charlie Parker. Je viens de voir « Bienvenue dans la classe de...» Dans ce contexte, est-ce que la préposition _dans _convient mieux ?


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Charlie Parker,

Dans ce contexte, "_dans_" est effectivement beaucoup mieux.
Je dis régulièrement à mes étudiants : "Bienvenue dans ce cours"...

Mais il est des cas où "à/au(x)" peuvent aussi être employés :

"Bienvenue à ce congrès"
"Bienvenue aux [à ces] Rencontres..."
"Bienvenue sur ce site magnifique..."


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci olivier68. J'ai déjà mis une pancarte sur la porte de ma salle de classe avec "à". Il faut la corriger.


----------



## olivier68

Ou ne pas la corriger.
Je vous ai répondu avec mon français... de France ;-)
Il peut y avoir des différences avec le français du Canada. Et cela, je ne maîtrise pas.

Bon, après tout... le plus important est que vos élèves comprennent le message de bienvenue !


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi les deux prépositions sont possibles, mais il peut y avoir une nuance de sens, sans qu'elle soit absolue.

_Bienvenue *à* la classe de…_ → classe = cours
_Bienvenue *dans* la classe de…_ → classe = salle de classe ou groupe d'élèves


----------



## olivier68

Maître Capello said:


> _Bienvenue *à* la classe de…_



Bonsoir Me Capello,

Vous le dites ? Moi, je dirai plutôt : "Bienvenue en cours de..."


----------



## OLN

Je dis comme Maître Capello : _Bienvenue au cours de ...
_
J'avoue que la préposition _en_ devenue passe-partout et presque universelle m'agace. "Bienvenue en gare", a placardé partout la SNCF.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais jamais _en_ non plus pour ma part.


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de découvrir ce fil.

Je dirais comme MC : « _bienvenue dans la classe de..._ » pour _salle de classe._
Avec _à_, je dirais « _au cours_ ».  Je ne suis pas portée à dire _classe_ pour _cours_.


----------



## RajibDavid

Et s'il s'agit d'une émission télévisée, quelle préposition utilise-t-on ? Par exemple, _bienvenue ____ Comment ça va, Lyon ?_ (C'est le nom de l'émission). D'avance merci !


----------



## olivier68

Si c'est bien le nom d'une émission TV/Radio, personnellement, j'utiliserais "_à_" ou "_dans_".


----------



## Nicomon

@ RajibDavid - J'utiliserais « _à _».  Comme dans :   _Bienvenue à Tout le monde en parle. 

« Bienvenue dans + titre de l'émission _» me semble curieux... mais cela n'engage que moi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord. Curieusement, je pourrais dire _Bienvenue *dans* cette émission_, mais pas _Bienvenue *dans* _<nom d'émission>.


----------



## Bezoard

Pour ma part, j'utiliserais volontiers "dans", mais cela peut dépendre aussi des destinataires de ce "bienvenue".
S'il s'agit des téléspectateurs, "à" ou "dans" conviennent.
S'il s'agit d'un public sur le plateau, il me semble qu'on dira plutôt "bienvenue sur le plateau de  <nom d'émission> .


----------



## Nicomon

Bezoard said:


> S'il s'agit d'un public sur le plateau, il me semble qu'on dira plutôt "bienvenue sur le plateau de <nom d'émission> .


 Bien d'accord.   J'allais l'ajouter, mais vous m'avez devancée. 

Par contre, je continue de trouver « dans » curieux.


----------



## olivier68

En fait, oui... cela dépend des personnes auxquelles on s'adresse et du lieu où elles se trouvent.
Pour une émission TV/radio, on peut très bien dire : "Bienvenue dans cette nouvelle édition de <nom émission>" , non ?


----------



## Nicomon

Non, pas moi.  Je préfère de loin :     _Bienvenue* à *cette nouvelle édition de <nom émission >. _

Je dirais à la rigueur « _Bienvenue dans l'/notre émission _» si les personnes à qui je m'adresse y participent en tant qu'invités.

Mais pas s'ils sont là en tant qu'auditeurs / téléspectateurs. 
À strictement parler, ils ne sont pas *dans* l'émission, ils sont devant. 

Encore une fois, ce que j'écris n'engage que moi.


----------



## jekoh

Ils ne sont pas non plus *à* l'émission, à ce compte-là. Ils sont tranquillement dans leur canapé et on peut se demander pour qui se prend ce présentateur qui leur souhaite la bienvenue chez eux.



olivier68 said:


> Pour une émission TV/radio, on peut très bien dire : "Bienvenue dans cette nouvelle édition de <nom émission>" , non ?


Non seulement on peut, mais c'est ce qui se dit souvent.


----------



## Nicomon

@ jekoh : T'as pas tort...  remarque que j'ai mis un  en bout de phrase.

Mais je n'y peux rien si «  _Bienvenue dans cette nouvelle édition de... _ » me fait tiquer.
Je ne vais pas changer ma façon de parler à 67 ans sous prétexte que « ça se dit souvent ».

Bienvenue dans le monde des prépositions ! | Frantastique

Voir aussi ce fil : Bienvenue à + émission télévisée - préposition
Vous aurez deviné que je suis d'accord avec Maître Capello.


----------



## OLN

Je n'avais pas réagi à 





Welshie said:


> Bienvenue sur le forum


On dit _bienvenue *au* forum_ si l'on considère que c'est un lieu d'échanges ou une réunion de personnes (c'est mon cas).
Je suppose qu'avec _*sur*,_ on considère le forum comme une plateforme ou qu'on sous-entend sur le site ou sur les pages du forum. C'est comme "bienvenue sur mon blog".

"Bienvenue sur l'espace cadeaux" (d'un magasin ?)  sonne en revanche vraiment mal.


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> Je suppose qu'avec _*sur*,_ on considère le forum comme une plateforme ou qu'on sous-entend sur le site ou sur les pages du forum.


… ou encore, comme moi, que l'on considère _forum_ dans son sens étymologique de *place publique*. 

Je dis donc : _Bienvenue *sur* le forum_.


----------



## yuechu

Pour un restaurant, est-ce que "Bienvenue au restaurant (nom du restaurant)" et "Bienvenue dans le restaurant (nom du restaurant)" sont tous les deux ok?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## olivier68

Cela dépend du nom du restaurant ;-) Mais a priori, je dirais plutôt "au". Mais c'est vraiment à voir avec le contexte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, cela pourrait d'ailleurs également être _chez_ selon le nom de l'enseigne.


----------



## olivier68

@yuechu : comment s'appelle le restaurant ?


----------



## yuechu

En fait, ce sont des restaurants que j'invente pour une activité. Sur la carte, il est écrit : "Bienvenue au restaurant Europa" ou "Bienvenue dans le restaurant Europa". C'est mieux avec "au", n'est-ce pas ?
Merci, Olivier68 et Maître Capello !


----------



## olivier68

A priori, oui : "Bienvenue _au_ restaurant Europa" est meilleur.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, si l'on précise _restaurant_, mais je trouverais plus naturel de dire _Bienvenue chez Europa_.


----------



## olivier68

ou _Bienvenue à l'Europa_
Pour ma part, je réserverais l'usage de _chez_ aux cas où le nom du restaurant/hôtel est un être "animé" (personnes, au sens large, divinités, animaux). Pour "_Europa_", les deux sont jouables. Mais je pense que cela reste souvent à voir au cas par cas.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,
On dit :

Bienvenue dans le groupe
Ou
Bienvenue sur le groupe.

D'avance merci


----------



## Bezoard

Je crois que "dans" est préférable, même si on trouve parfois "sur", mis à toutes les sauces depuis quelques années.


----------



## gouro

Merci, mais je ne comprends plus. On dit bienvenue sur mon blog et non dans, pourtant groupe et blog sont tous les deux hébergés sur le net.


----------



## Bezoard

D'abord, vous n'avez pas donné le contexte. Pour moi, "groupe" signifie "groupe de personnes" et dans ce cas, "dans" est préférable comme je l'ai dit. Un blog n'est pas un groupe de personnes !


----------



## gouro

Par exemple, un groupe où l'on pratique l'arabe. Là, on pratique la langue sur le groupe, pas dans le groupe. Comme, sur une page Facebook, sur laquelle on apprend, et au début de ce fil c'est écrit " bienvenue sur le forum", et personne n'a dit le contraire comme " bienvenue dans le forum. Et pourtant, le forum et groupe sont les mêmes, car ils sont faits pour apprendre..


----------



## Kavin1985

Mikamocha said:


> Bienvenue *dans* google (c'est juste?)
> Bienvenue *à  *mon resto.


Je dirais plutôt :
- bienvenue sur Google
- bienvenue dans mon resto


----------



## Locape

gouro said:


> Par exemple, un groupe où l'on pratique l'arabe. Là, on pratique la langue sur le groupe, pas dans le groupe. Comme, sur une page Facebook, sur laquelle on apprend, et au début de ce fil c'est écrit " bienvenue sur le forum", et personne n'a dit le contraire comme " bienvenue dans le forum. Et pourtant, le forum et groupe sont les mêmes, car ils sont faits pour apprendre..


Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire qu'on 'pratique la langue _sur_ le groupe', ça sonne vraiment bizarre. Je dirais plutôt 'Bienvenue sur la page du groupe' et même en précisant le nom du groupe. Le mot _groupe_ signifie quand même _groupe de personnes_, c'est pareil si c'est un groupe virtuel.


----------



## jekoh

La tournure « [faire qqch] sur le groupe » est largement attestée, notamment quand il s'agit d'un « groupe Facebook » :

_si vous publiez une nouvelle idée pour le projet de votre groupe ou publiez quelque chose sur le groupe Facebook de votre famille
Les amateurs de deux-roues sont plus de 8 000 à discuter sur le groupe Facebook Balades moto en Normandie
Si vous êtes membre mais pas encore dans le groupe fb, il vous suffit de vous rendre sur le groupe et de demander à y adhérer_

Le mot _groupe_ désigne dans ce cas la plateforme et pas un _groupe de personnes_.


----------



## Locape

D'accord, mais dans ce cas est-ce qu'il n'est pas précisé _groupe Facebook _ou _groupe fb_, comme dans les exemples ci-dessus ?


----------



## jekoh

On trouve beaucoup d'autres exemples avec "groupe" tout court :

_Sur le groupe du « 5-15 », on fait souvent des concours exclusifs,
Les commentaires postés sur le groupe peuvent être lus
les contenus publiés sur le groupe seront moins mis en avant _


----------



## Fletch_1995

Bonjour tout le monde,

Petite question. Quand on parle d'un podcast, est-ce que ce serait mieux de dire:

1. Bienvenue dans ce podcast
2. Bienvenue à ce podcast
Ou
3. Bienvenue sur ce podcast

J'ai vu tous les trois en ligne...Dans la même veine, j'ai aussi vu:

1. Bienvenue dans un nouvel épisode 
Et
2. Bienvenue à ce nouvel épisode
(mais jamais 'sur ce nouvel épisode'...) 

Je me demande si toutes les options sont correctes ou si le mot utilisé dépend du contexte parce qu'en général on trouve un podcast en ligne, sur YouTube par exemple, ou on les écoute en utilisant une application comme Spotify... 🤔

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.
Bon week-end.


----------



## Chimel

Le plus sûr et le plus courant, pour moi, est _Bienvenue à (ce podcast, ce nouvel épisode...)._

Mais il est vrai qu'avec _nouvel épisode_, la préposition _dans_ s'entend aussi.


----------

